

Review my Startup - Sandglaz - NadaAldahleh

Sandglaz helps people focus on what is important. Inspired by the urgent-important matrix and iterative processes, it is a task manager/ to-do list designed to make prioritization easy and productive.<p>To review it you can signup at http://sandglaz.com it takes 15 seconds or sign in with your google account.<p>I appreciate all your feedback.
======
tgrass
1\. On sign up, if there's an error, it clears the password field. Too much
friction.

2\. Font size could be a little larger.

3\. No way to close a task description flyout box except clicking on another
task.

4\. LOVE the way the first intro to the utility has the tutorial built in with
examples preloaded. Really nice.

5\. Great functionality.

6\. The matrix (unimportant now, unimportant later, etc) doesn't feel natural
or even that useful.

~~~
NadaAldahleh
Thanks so much for the feedback. About the matrix, separating the important
from the urgent is a learnt skill and probably doesn't come naturally like you
said :) Here's the background: <http://sandglaz.com/blog_posts/3-The-Urgent-
Important-Matrix> And here's how we use it with iterative development:
[http://sandglaz.com/blog_posts/10-The-art-of-product-
backlog...](http://sandglaz.com/blog_posts/10-The-art-of-product-backlog-
prioritization-How-we-manage-our-backlog)

------
mannylee1
Great work! I would suggest taking some of the clutter out of the design. Make
the homepage dropdead simple.

~~~
NadaAldahleh
Thanks for the feedback :)

